# Fan switch 1-2-3 don't work.



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Well that pretty much sums it up. My brothers Altima did the same thing.
Ok so it only works on 4 so that would be ON, if you know what I mean. Either off or on. I fugure there is some sort of relay somewhere that controls the different speeds. That's all I know.

Anybody kind enough to lend a helping hand?
(oooo, that was polite!)

Thanks


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I had the same thing happen to a '94 Altima. Your fan switch is bad, the resistors are in the switch and the whole unit has to be replaced. I had mine replaced at a Nissan dealership and it seemed expensive for such a small repair, but there's no other way to fix it. I can't remember the total cost but I'm pretty sure it was under $100, and it's well worth it not to have the fan on full blast all the time the A/C or heater is on.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

go back to the newbie forum and read the sticky. thats a pretty common problem. try a search next time as well. some of the members, including me, get tired of repetitive threads about the same thing, also known as a type-r thread from here on out. oh wait, you're not even a newbie. you should've known better kurt. ttt


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

Can't you just go to your local electronics wholesale and get resistors to match to a junkyard for the whole assembly and save money.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

WeaselWeb said:


> Can't you just go to your local electronics wholesale and get resistors to match to a junkyard for the whole assembly and save money.


You could go to the electronics store and get the parts but you need to know the size, type, and values of the resistors. Unfortunately they burn up and so reading the values is near impossible. Usually just getting the switch/ blower motor resistor from the dealer is a better way to go. With enough time and research, I'm sure you could get the right parts but that is where you may consider time vs. money.

Troy


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Turns out I went to nissan and they changed the resistor under the dash.
35$ is all it costs.


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

*Fan Switch 1-2-3 Doesn't Work*

Hi Guys,

Yesterday my fan switch 1-2-3 also crapped out, only 4 works. The stealer wants ~ $100 labor and the resistor for the fan switch costs $42. Question??

How easy / hard is this to replace myself? Where is the blower located and is the access easy? Once the blower is removed how easy is it to replace the resistor in the switch?

Thanks for the help. .....Tim


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You'd have to just replace the switch in the dash. Very easy. Just take off the dash and pop in the new switch


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

*Fan Switch 1-2-3 Doesn't work*

OK, thanks. Why would they want ~ $100 for labor then? Seems crazy unless the switch is a bear to remove. .......T



gfriedman said:


> You'd have to just replace the switch in the dash. Very easy. Just take off the dash and pop in the new switch


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Tallers,

Check that.... YOU DO NOT NEED THE SWITCH. It's the fan blower resistor that is shot ( I thought it was an integrated unit but they are separate). Actually that's a good thing cause the resistor is even easier to replace than the switch. It's on the bottom of the blower unit where the electric connector goes into the blower - looks like 2 screws and your done. No dashboard panels to remove.

As to why the dealer wants $100 labor to do this... because 9 times out of 10 they get away with it. For everybody like you who questions it another 9 just go along like sheep so it's worth their while trying to gouge the public. This is America - take what you can...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He's right it is very easy to replace and Performance Nissan only wants $24.52 for the part itself.

Troy


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I needed the part so I paid the Stealer $42 for it. As you mentioned, it's located at the blower under the glove-box area. I disconnected the electrical switch, removed two 8mm screws and it was out. A total of five minutes and the job was done. Thanks again.


----------

